# mount iphone



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

Hi. is it possible to mount my iphone (jailbroken) on my freebsd/amd64 ?
how to do that?


----------



## cmanns (May 14, 2010)

I'm sure you can SSH to it and edit files like that.

Mounting to it would require some sort of software on the iPhone I'm sure.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 14, 2010)

My iPod nano can just be mounted as a FAT32 filesystem. Not sure how things work for the iPhone.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

my usb see it but how to try to mount something that i don't know what device is on /dev?
i check /dev but nothing helps!


----------



## cmanns (May 14, 2010)

Plug in iPhone, check output of dmesg should show ya some info, let us know


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

usbconfig

```
ugen3.3: <iPhone Apple Inc.> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```
dmesg give the same output


----------



## oliverh (May 14, 2010)

It's not possible, at least it's not as simple as "mount ..."

http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux/
http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux-part-2/

So it seems it's rather impossible in FreeBSD. I'm using my touch together with a Mac.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Just i wanted to put on my iphone some songs. Never mind. No problem. It's ok


----------



## phoenix (May 14, 2010)

Install audio/libgpod.  And then a music manager like audio/amarok or audio/gtkpod.  Then you'll be able to transfer music to/from the iPod.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

this work with iphone or only with ipod?


----------



## phoenix (May 14, 2010)

Should work with iPhone.  It's the same protocol for all the i-products.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

is only for music or also for images,photos etc?


----------



## phoenix (May 15, 2010)

Don't know.  I don't have any i-devices (or any Apple hardware of any kind).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 15, 2010)

is not loading my iphone


----------



## oliverh (May 15, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Should work with iPhone.  It's the same protocol for all the i-products.



It's similar, but it's not the same protocol, nor does it work via umass.

http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Hooking+Up+the+iPod

You can try it, but usually the newest firmware won't work.


----------



## kenorb (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs.diff?r1=1.479;r2=1.480;f=h
Added:
 product APPLE IPOD_TOUCH        0x1291  iPod Touch
 product APPLE IPHONE_3GS        0x1294  iPhone 3GS
 product APPLE IPHONE_4          0x1297  iPhone 4
 product APPLE IPAD              0x129a  iPad



			
				gavin said:
			
		

> SVN rev 211104 on 2010-08-09 17:27:27Z by
> Add entries for some devices I have locally.


Me too.


```
> head /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs,v 1.421.2.65 2010/11/29 03:38:40 thompsa Exp $
/* $NetBSD: usbdevs,v 1.392 2004/12/29 08:38:44 imp Exp $ */
...
/*-
 * Copyright (c) 1998-2004 The NetBSD Foundation, Inc.
 * All rights reserved.
 *
 * This code is derived from software contributed to The NetBSD Foundation
```
NetBSD? That's why doesn't work! Lazy people


----------



## Pjoter (Dec 6, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> NetBSD? That's why doesn't work! Lazy people



grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kenorb (Dec 6, 2010)

Tried this library:
http://www.libimobiledevice.org/

Step by step installation instruction:

Install usbmuxd library:

```
wget http://marcansoft.com/uploads/usbmuxd/usbmuxd-1.0.6.tar.bz2
tar xvfj usbmuxd-1.0.6.tar.bz2 && cd usbmuxd-1.0.6/
mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && sudo make install
```

Install libplist library:

```
wget --no-check-certificate http://github.com/downloads/JonathanBeck/libplist/libplist-1.3.tar.bz2
tar xvfj libplist-1.3.tar.bz2 && cd libplist-1.3
mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && sudo make install
```

Install libimobiledevice library:

```
wget http://www.libimobiledevice.org/downloads/libimobiledevice-1.0.4.tar.bz2
tar xvfj libimobiledevice-1.0.4.tar.bz2 && cd libimobiledevice-1.0.4
> ./configure LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib/"
> sudo make install
```

Install ifuse:

```
> wget http://www.libimobiledevice.org/downloads/ifuse-1.0.0.tar.bz2
> tar xvfj ifuse-1.0.0.tar.bz2 && cd ifuse-1.0.0
> ./configure
checking for libimobiledevice... configure: error: Package requirements (libimobiledevice-1.0 >= 1.0.0) were not met:
No package 'libimobiledevice-1.0' found
> /usr/local/bin/pkg-config --errors-to-stdout --print-errors 'libimobiledevice-1.0 >= 1.0.0'
```
Currently stopped here. Maybe another time.


----------



## devsebsd (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it possible for my iphone 4?


----------



## draco003 (Nov 2, 2011)

I just downloaded all my Photos from my iPhone 3G

connected it as a PTP camera, then used graphics/gphoto2 to download the photos.

this command will list all the photos:
`# gphoto2 --camera 'Apple iPhone (PTP Mode)' -L`

or use 3G instead:
`# gphoto2 --camera 'Apple iPhone 3G (PTP Mode)' -L`

to download the photos:

`# cd /to/download/path/ && gphoto2 --camera 'Apple iPhone 3G (PTP Mode)' -P`


reference: http://blog.brixandersen.dk/?p=72


----------



## mky (Nov 24, 2011)

Yesterday a new port was added to the ports tree, that may be interesting for this thread: sysutils/fusefs-ifuse


----------



## iamjapanesester (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to experiment with iPhone4s.
The result has been tried in my blog post.
As I also wrote earlier, and photo capture by usbmuxd PTP connection was possible. However, incorporation of music files I is not gotta like JB.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2008-June/175902.html


----------



## Rand0m (Feb 17, 2018)

draco003 said:


> I just downloaded all my Photos from my iPhone 3G
> 
> connected it as a PTP camera, then used graphics/gphoto2 to download the photos.
> 
> ...


Worked perfectly for my iphone 7 and freebsd 11. Finally I can download my photos


----------



## robert1307 (Dec 10, 2018)

Described method with gphoto2 works, but causes I\O errors and is not handy. Here is what works much better for me:

# Attach iphone
pkg install fusefs-gphotofs
kldload fuse
gphotofs /mnt
# Make sure you've allowed device access (unlock device and tap)
ls /mnt
# you should see something like: store_00010001
mount -t fusefs
cd /mnt/store_00010001
...


----------



## Rand0m (Dec 11, 2018)

robert1307 said:


> Described method with gphoto2 works, but causes I\O errors and is not handy. Here is what works much better for me:
> 
> # Attach iphone
> pkg install fusefs-gphotofs
> ...



Thanks for that, the gphoto2 used to work perfectly till very recently, I started having lots of IO errors like you. It is good to keep this thread up todate


----------

